# Mods for a Maxima



## Derekhanna (Mar 20, 2007)

Hey i have a 2003 Nissan Maxima and i was wondering wat type of mod;s i should put in it. I'm a newie and only 17:newbie: Just bought it. Any ideas?
Derek


----------



## VQ35-Fiero (Jan 14, 2007)

Yes I Do... The best mod you can Do... And its FREE!!!!

Go to (http://forums.********.com ) And ask the same thing... But there you get very good response and great answers to your questions. Best thing you'll ever hear!! The missing part!! (n i c o c l u b) But with no spaces


----------



## 2ndb18 (Oct 24, 2004)

intake, exhaust, go see what jim wolf technology has got goin on if anything.


----------



## dsc504 (Mar 28, 2007)

2ndb18 said:


> intake, exhaust, go see what jim wolf technology has got goin on if anything.


i second checking out Jim Wolf Technology. also check out Stillen. Whatever you do, DO NOT RICE IT OUT.


----------



## brianw (Feb 25, 2004)

Really depends what you want to do with the car, and how much improvement you want to see.

Suspension modifications to improve handling... well, tons of companies make springs and shocks/struts, but IIRC the only two rear sway bar makers out there are Progress and Stillen for the 5th gen.

For power... well... lots of choices. Ditto for brakes. Honestly if you want more noise than performance you can do that cheap. If you want to keep up with a stock Evo8 or WRX STI you MIGHT be able to do it spending a couple thousand bucks to stay NA, or you can spend the same money and go forced induction and be significantly faster for the same money...

Really, really depends what you want to do.

Stillen doesn't have too much they do in-house. JWT doesn't have too much they do in-house for the 5th gen; cams and ECU are all they have available. Quite a few companies do an exhaust, springs, etc. Struts from Tokico and KYB are the most common (Tokico Illumina or KYB AGX's are the way to go); while coilovers from quite a few companies are available too.


----------

